# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Transformer une suite de bits en fichier audio raw

## Laurent4033

Bonjour  tous, 

Dans le cadre de mon travail, je suis amen  numriser un signal audio analogique, que je cherche ensuite  re-couter (au moyen d'audacity par exemple). Aprs numrisation, j'obtient donc un fichier texte, contenant une suite de dcimales reprsentant la forme de l'onde audio pour faire simple si je trace dans excel la courbe reprsentant tout ces points, je reconnais bien mon signal audio analogique. 
J'aimerai maintenant 'lire' ces points  l'aide d'audacity et muni de ma frquence d'chantillonnage, seulement je ne parviens pas  recrer un fichier raw conforme aux attentes de ce dernier, j'ai bien essay de convertir mes dcimales en mot de 16bit, mais rien n'y fait je ne parviens  rien.

J'espre avoir t assez clair, sinon n'hsitez pas si il vous manque des informations.

Merci pour votre aide,

Laurent.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> (...)  et muni de ma frquence d'chantillonnage, seulement je ne parviens pas  recrer un fichier raw conforme aux attentes de ce dernier, j'ai bien essay de convertir mes dcimales en mot de 16bit, mais rien n'y fait je ne parviens  rien. (...)


Tu ne nous dis pas si tu as pens  crer l'en-tte du fichier au format WAVE (et voir aussi le premier lien externe [le 2e est mort, et le 3e ne te concerne pas]).

Quand j'ai eu  bricoler l-dedans, j'ai commenc  utiliser un gnrateur tout simple (pas de moi), style 1000 Hz pendant une seconde en stro, a gnre un fichier pas trop volumineux qu'on peut tudier avec un diteur hxadcimal : a te donnera une base pour comparer avec le fichier que tu cres.

----------


## Laurent4033

> Salut,
> 
> Tu ne nous dis pas si tu as pens  crer l'en-tte du fichier au format WAVE (et voir aussi le premier lien externe [le 2e est mort, et le 3e ne te concerne pas]).
> 
> Quand j'ai eu  bricoler l-dedans, j'ai commenc  utiliser un gnrateur tout simple (pas de moi), style 1000 Hz pendant une seconde en stro, a gnre un fichier pas trop volumineux qu'on peut tudier avec un diteur hxadcimal : a te donnera une base pour comparer avec le fichier que tu cres.


Je m'tais pench sur la cration d'une en-tte pour le format wave, mais j'tais arriv  la conclusion, et corrige moi si je me trompe, que le plus simple tait de construire un fichier RAW et non WAVE, c'est  dire dpourvu de toute en-tte, puisque j'ai cru comprendre qu'audacity tait capable de lire un tel fichier,  condition que l'on lui renseigne quelques paramtres (frquence d'chantillonnage, pcm de 8, 16 ou 32 bit, sign, non sign etc etc).

Je vais me pencher sur l'tude d'un fichier wave tout simple comme tu me le conseilles, merci !

----------

